# Sneek Peak



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

New TKO.

Jeff


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff,
Looks great, Live close? LOL
SJJ


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Looks great Jeff another great job done by Todd at T K O!:dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

This looks like a lot of fun here...Yeah!! 

Bob...I may not be a smart man but, I know what slot cars is...zilla


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I remember that day!What state are you in?


----------



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

*Been meaning to fix that*

It should say Pittsburgh PA now.

Jeff


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

any updates


----------



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

*Finally*

Almost done. Ran some laps with the kids. Could be the last TKO built?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

tooth, THAT is huge.
nice layout


----------



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

*More Pics*

Figured we needed some good stuff to talk about.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

amen !


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Great looking track layout. Nice fast straights and some tight little turns. Looks fun. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome doesn't even come close!! That's gorgeous!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow. If that is the Last TKO, its a freaking work of art!!!

And can I ask, if that banked turn is only 10 degrees??? Which is what he told me was the most he can do. I was inquiring on a Doval a few years ago in which I never heard back from him on. 

What is the dimensions and how many runnjng feet is it???

It's way cool technically. Looks like a ton of fun. 

Great room too. That's alot of acrylic cases bud!!!


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Great looking track !! I'm a big fan of straights. The turns is what always tripps me up. How big is your layout ? It looks huge in your pics.


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks like a T-jet vending machine at the end of your track in picture #3 !! LOL !


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

WOW!!! That's really cool. More pictures please.

Tom


----------



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments. The green still needs touched up, and track call buttons, switch installed. It is 4 x 16, 63.3 feet each lane equal. I had to beg him to do the bank. I now know why he was resistant, it was a pain to keep from cupping. I have not done the geometry yet , but I believe around 40 degrees. 

The no corners thing came about because I have a 6 and 7 year old. On all my old tracks the corners were right at head level. The main straight is bent so you do not have to keep asking the guy next to you to please step back.

I will post some more pics when I figure out how to. Do I have to erase my old ones?


I want to call it the Badlands. Because one mistake and you are on the floor. Anyone know of another track called the Badlands?
Jeff


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I have seen pics of another track called Badlands. I think it was mid west or west coast. Why is this the last TKO track?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Easiest way to post pix is through a Photobucket account (It's free) and load your pix there. Then you can copy the IMG codes and paste them right into your text on a post. It's only hard the first time!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> I have seen pics of another track called Badlands. I think it was mid west or west coast. Why is this the last TKO track?



He's MIA Bill.

You know where be is?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

He does 10 and 15 Deg banks I have 10 deg on mine,tjet friendly.Look up Medora avenue on you tube


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Great idea curving the front straight. I'll keep that in mind when the money fairy comes and I can get a nice track. Are you going to put a wall around the outside of the table ? Looks like there are a few spots where a car could possibly come off and hit the floor.... Unless you guys are Really Good.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> He's MIA Bill.
> 
> You know where be is?




Again and nope.


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

*Tko*

That's funny I was going to ask the same thing on the bank. He refused to do Bank for me and yes the cupping can be n issue. 
Like your recessed driver station shelf. Working on something long that idea myself. Nice layout enjoy?
Dozens of phone calls. Dozens of emails re my lock wire issue no reply. Ll I what is the brnd nd or prt number of the blue lock wire he used.
Heard he my of sold? 
Ryan


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Jeff,
Great job...... LOOKS LIKE YOU NOw HAVE THE LAST TKO TRACK EVER MADE!!!


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

alpink said:


> amen !


I second that...

And WOWSERS


----------



## gary0239 (Oct 21, 2013)

*some pics of my tko , called the engle-king*

pics of my creation, a cross breed of two famous tracks, the engleman, and the king slot cars tracks, put together to become 1 large track, with banking, track sits on a table 17 x 11, i had issues with the banking when, it pinch the slots tight, restricting the cars to go thru, but a quick fix was to put flat wood strips from top of bank to inside around banks, this took the cup out, and open slots bank up and really stiff up the bank. track needs tweaking still, some wring, but great flow


----------



## gary0239 (Oct 21, 2013)

*more pics of the tko engle-king*

more pics of my tko engle-king


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice layout!!! Looks fast, and tricky all in one huge package! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Huge Layout!!!!!!


----------



## DaleFan (Aug 2, 2003)

Go BIG or don't go  Nice designs


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Super jealous !


----------



## Roddgerr (Feb 8, 2006)

Jeff,
Fantastic looking track. Looks like a blast to run on.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Jeff ,

Nice job . I can't wait to race on it .

Gonzo


----------

